

All the talk about Google Voice - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/mobile_pulse/archives/2009/03/whats_were_sayi.html

======
chacha102
The SMS feature on Google Voice has got to be the one I use the most often so
far. Especially because I don't use my phone, so there isn't a reason to get
unlimited text messages for $30/month. With everyone else getting this
unlimited plans, makes it really easy to communicate with them for free.

